# Decent routes around aviemore for 10 year old



## 007fair (28 Sep 2009)

My son is nearly 10 and has a new MTB We are in Aviemore in october and I am looking for some offroad routes that will keep him interested / excite him
He can handle the bike well and is adventurous but we have not been MTB'ing yet I saw a specialised place at Newtonmore - Laggan Wolftrax Mountain Bike Park - but this is 30 mins away so any advice on routes closer to Aviemore that are off the usual family friendly forrest tracks?

Many thanks!


----------



## Crackle (28 Sep 2009)

There's loads. I haven't cycled them but last time I was there at New Year we walked a few routes and wished we'd brought our bikes. Look at this link.


----------



## 007fair (29 Sep 2009)

Crackle said:


> There's loads. I haven't cycled them but last time I was there at New Year we walked a few routes and wished we'd brought our bikes. Look at this link.



Thanks Crackle We were there last year also and it was obvious there were some great routes I just wanted to find the best ! I'll check your link


----------



## Crackle (29 Sep 2009)

Sadly the link isn't great and doesn't show the routes around there which are marked on the boards, which is a bit disappointing. Someone with local knowledge needs to see this thread.


----------



## Waspie (29 Sep 2009)

http://www.singletrackworld.com/trailguide/uk/northern-scotland/the-cairngorms/

The above link might give you a few ideas. The trails round the lochs are dead straightforward if you stick to the main paths, but there are more interesting wee tracks all over the place. 

The out and back bit to Inshriach Bothy described in the link should provide a bit more of a challenge but is short enough to bail out should it get too tricky for your son.

I believe Bothy Bikes in Inverdruie is a good place to get route advice.


----------



## 007fair (30 Sep 2009)

Thank you waspie! The bothy run sounds Ideal


----------

